# I really musn't spend time on eBay...



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 25, 2007)

For some reason ended up browsing the camera section and looking at Canon A-1's , whilst having a serious nostalgia trip. Having had two stolen and one bounced (fatally) down a scree slope, I could almost feel them in my hands again. What got me was the price they seem to go for considering I paid full price for mine at the time. Somehow though  the Minolta Dynax 600si I replaced them with was never quite the same though I still have it lying around somewhere.

Very tempted, but would I ever use one as anything other than a display cabinet trinket...


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, as Oscar Wilde said... 

"_The only way to get rid of temptation is to yield to it... I can resist everything but temptation"_

Need I say more?


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 28, 2007)

And Wilde could have been referring to those of us who buy classic cameras for no good reason (except that they're cheaper than they used to be) when he said, "Anyone who lives within their means, suffers from a lack of imagination". 

OK so I read it off a mouse mat :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Aug 29, 2007)

I think owning several cameras (and varying formats) is nothing but a plus for my photography. With prices so low, I can afford the variety! Plus, it's so fun to work with different equipment and get to know each camera's quirks and strengths.

Any time I may feel a photographic rut coming on, all I do is reach for a different camera, or switch from slide to B&W, or MF to 35mm - or the Holga.  Keeps the eye fresh. 

So I agree with the others.....give in. :twisted:


----------



## jstuedle (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya, give in. Been on a Blad tear recently, and the bank balance show it. But as was said, prices are down. How else can we afford such neat gear? Gotta start saving my pennies now though. I NEED to "collect" a D3.


----------

